# Size tank for Darts and Newts??



## The Dude1 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'd really like to keep these together. I'm working on a 20g to get my feet wet, but I have a 29g, 46g, and a 75g. I figured I could use an FX3 to draw the water, filter, and spout out of the feature. I could use rocks and wood in the pool to allow the frog an easy way out if it falls. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Darts and newts should not be housed together. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The Dude1 said:


> I'd really like to keep these together. I'm working on a 20g to get my feet wet, but I have a 29g, 46g, and a 75g. I figured I could use an FX3 to draw the water, filter, and spout out of the feature. I could use rocks and wood in the pool to allow the frog an easy way out if it falls.
> What do you guys think?


 
Besides the fact that virtually all of the newt species prefer (and really need) cooler temperatures than the frogs do to survive, there is also the novel pathogen/parasite issue to take into account. This is really a big issue particularly when we consider that there have already been more than one novel pathogen jump to the wild populations. See for example the discussion here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/be...-mixing-thumbs-larger-frogs-3.html#post623807. In addition for those who may not know or have forgotten, there is a petition before USF&W to require all imports and interstate travel of captive amphibians to be shown to be free of chytrid.. To some extent this may be directly attributed to the fact that people have placed species from different zoogeographic regions together. 

Ed


----------



## The Dude1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow. It seems every aspect of this hobby is complicated and I have some pretty complicated hobbies already. Is there any other amphibian that I could house with Darts? Or is it best to stick with just Darts regardless of tank size?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Ed said:


> Besides the fact that virtually all of the newt species prefer (and really need) cooler temperatures than the frogs do to survive, there is also the novel pathogen/parasite issue to take into account. This is really a big issue particularly when we consider that there have already been more than one novel pathogen jump to the wild populations. See for example the discussion here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/be...-mixing-thumbs-larger-frogs-3.html#post623807. In addition for those who may not know or have forgotten, there is a petition before USF&W to require all imports and interstate travel of captive amphibians to be shown to be free of chytrid.. To some extent this may be directly attributed to the fact that people have placed species from different zoogeographic regions together.
> 
> Ed


 I see that you have met Ed, The Dude 1. He is one of the the most knowledgeable and respected personnel on dendroboard and half his vocabulary are words we didn't even know existed.

as for the question at hand, yes as Ed pointed out, newts require much colder temperatures then dart frogs, and the darts could not live temperatures that low. It is best to find a species of dart you like, and leave it at that. People really don't like it when you mix a tank with either multiple dart frogs or darts with other herps.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The Dude1 said:


> Wow. It seems every aspect of this hobby is complicated and I have some pretty complicated hobbies already. Is there any other amphibian that I could house with Darts? Or is it best to stick with just Darts regardless of tank size?


Ideally until you have some experience under your belt on how to appropriately build enclosures you are better off with just the dendrobatids. There are a number of potential options. See for example http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/3449-mixing-multispecies-exhibits.html 

Ed


----------



## froggirl (Jul 1, 2012)

For the health of your pets yep they should not be mixed.


----------

